# 69 vw bus air ride



## mk2 vw golf (Jan 13, 2004)

hey iam thinken bout geting a 69 vw bus would like to put air ride on it.. any one ever hurd of the firestone kits? are they any good?
and if any one has ever done this if they could rate the job i know it will be tuff but i think iam up for it


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a friend with a bagged 71, u need an airbeam and the rear also takes some fabrication. Call up John Jones at KCW(www.kustomcoachwerks.com) and ask for a quote. Franz at KCW had the lowest nonbagged fatchick bus evar.
http://kustomcoachwerks.com/fo...t=185


----------



## mk2 vw golf (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (SLMDB5)*

ya iam in canada tho if any one had pics of the cuts they had to make that would help


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

you need to make a beam, oh and the KCW boys will ship to canada btw.
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...t=344


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You could talk to John's Bug Shop in Welland. I'm sure he could at least point you in the right direction. Bagging a bus isn't easy at all. Could be a fun project though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6~aholic)*

im a guy named BEANS on here. My airbeam in my 68 bug. 























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

royalaird said:


> im a guy named BEANS on here. My airbeam in my 68 bug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this pic is what killed the thread dudee :beer:


----------

